# avoir l'air anglais



## dorisday86

"je suis un de ces hommes dont on dit qu'ils ont l'air anglais"

avete suggerimenti per "avoir l'air anglais"?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma dai, Dorisday86, quando capirai le regole? Devi prima proporre qualcosa. 
Hai guardato qui, alla seconda linea? Fai clic e arrivi ai dizionari; ci sono tre bilingui; scegli (anche il senso Fr=>It), digiti "air" e ci sei...


----------



## brian

Una bozza di traduzione non è proprio _obbligatoria_ qui, comunque la chiediamo per diversi motivi: (1) facendoti correggere dai madrelingua, impari di più, (2) il tuo tentativo serve a chiarire come capisci tu la frase originaria, cosa che è importante per spiegarti/aiutarti a capire il vero significato, e (3) WRF non è un sito di traduzioni/revisioni gratuite; ci aspettiamo che farai un po' di lavoro anche tu.

Comunque, ancora più importante di una traduzione è il *contesto*, che è obbligatorio, anche se secondo te non è d'aiuto.


----------



## ihatesaturdays

matou, brian, NO COMPRENDO lol 

et doris, avoir l'air est un autre façon de dire "sembler"


----------



## matoupaschat

ihatesaturdays said:


> NO COMPORENDO lol


Cioè? Que veux-tu dire?



ihatesaturdays said:


> matou, brian, (...) et doris, avoir l'air est un autre façon de dire "sembler"


Certo!


----------



## ihatesaturdays

certo, cioè?, aprendo italian! lol

grazie


----------

